# In.readInt() funktioniert nicht



## eva_m (17. Mrz 2005)

hy!

merkwürdige situation. ich will da ganz normal eine einfache int-zahl einlesen, sobald ich jedoch zu dieser stelle im programm komme, schreibt er zwar die frage noch hin, aber ich kann nix reinschreiben. was kann da nicht passen?


```
Out.println("How many biggest numbers do you want to calculate?");
			int count = In.readInt();
```

liebe grüße


----------



## Wildcard (17. Mrz 2005)

Hat das irgendein Info-Lehrer geschrieben?
Ich hasse diese Util-Eingabe Dinger! Jeder Java-Anfänger meint das man das wirklich so macht  :roll: 


			
				eva_m hat gesagt.:
			
		

> merkwürdige situation. ich will da ganz normal eine einfache int-zahl einlesen, sobald ich jedoch zu dieser stelle im programm komme, schreibt er zwar die frage noch hin, aber ich kann nix reinschreiben. was kann da nicht passen?


Ich hab's nicht geschrieben, frag deinen InfoLehrer!


----------



## eva_m (17. Mrz 2005)

ja, wir haben des so gelernt. aber könntest du mir sonst bitte sagen, wie man das "wirklich" macht?? *gg* danke!


----------



## Wildcard (17. Mrz 2005)

Bitte sehr   :

```
public class IntReader
{
    
    public static int readInt()
    {
        int i=0;
        BufferedReader reader = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(System.in));
        try
        {
            i= Integer.parseInt(reader.readLine());
        } catch (NumberFormatException e)
        {
           System.out.println("Falsche Eingabe! Bitte Wiederholen");
           return readInt();
        } catch (IOException e)
        {
            // TODO Auto-generated catch block
            e.printStackTrace();
        }
        return i;
        
    }

    public static void main(String[] args)
    {
        System.out.println("Schreib was:");
        int i = readInt();
        System.out.println(i);
    }
}
```


----------



## Illuvatar (17. Mrz 2005)

Schau auch mal hier

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=74990#74990


----------



## mic_checker (17. Mrz 2005)

eva_m hat gesagt.:
			
		

> was kann da nicht passen?



Evtl. solltest du auch mal den Code posten der dir vom Info Lehrer gegeben wurde - vielleicht hat er ja schon nen Fehler drin  Ansonsten selber programmieren wie Wildcard es oben gezeigt hat....


----------

